# I have 2013 Giant Defy Composite spares.



## AdamRidesBikes.....Rarely (8 mo ago)

Anybody need any of the following from a 2023 Giant Defy Composite 

Seatpost, very good condition. 
Seatclamp, very good condition. 
Front mech hanger, very good condition. 
Forks, good condition.


----------

